# [SOLVED] firefox 3 + mplayer plugin = wiosna ludów... :-)

## tytanick

Witam, dziś zainteresowalo mnie uruchomienie obsługi video w firefoxie 3

(... w ff2 nie było najmniejszego problemu)

1. net-www/mplayerplug-in - to jest przestarzala wtyczka pisana poza tym pod ff2

2. MediaPlayerConnectivity 0.8.3 - plugin rowniez nie obslugujacy ff3

Czy wymyślił ktoś z was jak by tu dodać obsługę video w OgnistymLisku 3  :Smile: ?

----------

## qbsiu

Hm... Dziwne, bo mi właśnie działa ta wtyczka... Wczoraj oglądałem teledyski.interia.pl http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu1ix2.jpg

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/60/zrzutekranu2wn8.jpg

btw... Ale ja korzystam z tego: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gxine_with_firefox

----------

## SlashBeast

```
net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50
```

 dziala mi w FF3 minefield-9999-r4 z overlaya mozilla

----------

## tytanick

Wlasnie mam problem z kompilacja mplayerplug-in:

http://www.tytanick.net/temp/gentoo/mplayerplug-in.log

----------

## Exil

zobacz czy po zainstalowaniu xulrunner-bin coś się zmieni. Wydaj mi się że potrzebujesz xulrunner'a w wersji 1.8 a nie 1.9.

(bin - żeby nie tracić czasu na zbędna kompilację, jeśli nie będzie z tym działać)

----------

## tytanick

hehe, mialem zainstalowane 2 wersje;

1.8.1.14

1.9_rc1

po odinstalowaniu ruszylo , zaraz skompiluje 1.8

thx

Szkoda, że jedyne w sumie dobrze działające rozwiązanie czyli mplayerplug-in juz nie jest rozwijany....

----------

## Belliash

```
Shockwave Flash

    File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Yes

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Yes

Adobe Reader 8.0

    File name: npwrapper.nppdf.so

    The Adobe Reader plugin is used to enable viewing of PDF and FDF files from within the browser.

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/pdf    Portable Document Format    pdf    Yes

application/vnd.fdf    Acrobat Forms Data Format    fdf    Yes

application/vnd.adobe.xfdf    XML Version of Acrobat Forms Data Format    xfdf    Yes

application/vnd.adobe.xdp+xml    Acrobat XML Data Package    xdp    Yes

application/vnd.adobe.xfd+xml    Adobe FormFlow99 Data File    xfd    Yes

NPAPI Plugins Wrapper 0.9.91.5

    File name: npwrapper.so

    nspluginwrapper is a cross-platform NPAPI plugin viewer, in particular for linux/i386 plugins.

    This is beta software available under the terms of the GNU General Public License.

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

unknown/mime-type    Do not open    none    Yes
```

64-bit Firefox 3 i 32-bit flash + acroread...

----------

## one_and_only

 *tytanick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Szkoda, że jedyne w sumie dobrze działające rozwiązanie czyli mplayerplug-in juz nie jest rozwijany....

 

W sumie VLC-0.9.0 z USE="nsplugin" tez w miarę dobrze działa, tzn. działają mi filmiki na nba.com  :Smile:  Innych stron za bardzo nie testowałem.

----------

